# lettre majuscule AVEC ACCENT sur MBP



## GLAUTTI (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Comment écrire en MAJUSCULE sur un clavier MBP les 3 lettres suivantes:
 à (a accent grave)
 é (e accent aigu)
 ç (c dédille)  
En fait, j'ai besoin des ces 3 lettres, pour mes mots de passe enregistrés avec un clavier francais numerique !!!!
merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Avec CAPS LOCK enclenché, il suffit de saisir les lettres accentuées (si la méthode de saisie par défaut est "Français"). C'est ainsi que j'ai l'habitude de procéder sur mon MBP. Sur Lion (que je n'ai pas), un appui prolongé sur une voyelle permet d'afficher ses variantes accentuées.

EDIT : voir ici pour la procédure
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/198982/mac-os-x-lion-clavier-facon-ios


----------



## GLAUTTI (18 Mars 2012)

Merci pour cette reponse ... je vais voir si ca marche ....
je reviens vers toi sinon ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h19 ----------

le probleme tu l as compris c est que jai viens d 'acheter un mbp avec lion
 que j'ai configuré en clavier francais numerique au lieu de clavier francais (ou l' inverse...) 
 que quand je me suis appercu de mon erreur j'ai changé de clavier ds les preferences 
 et que maintenant j'ai besoin de ces lettres majuscules pour mon mot de passe lors de l ouverture de compte
et à ce moment la je ne peux voir sur l' écran aucun lettre que je tape ...  j'ai par contre mon vieux mbp avec leopard pour trouver ces lettres majuscule avec accent en esperant que les claviers de lion et leopard soit identique ce qui ne semble pas etre evident (voir ton lien)
sinon je devrai tout ré installer (c est bete mon mbp lion est tout neuf) 
si oui comment réinstaller ... je n ai pas r-trouver de cd d installation dans la boite ?
j'espere avoir ete clair !!!!


----------



## kriso (18 Mars 2012)

GLAUTTI a dit:


> Merci pour cette reponse ... je vais voir si ca marche ....
> je reviens vers toi sinon ....
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h19 ----------
> ...



Et si tu changeais de mot de passe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mars 2012)

GLAUTTI a dit:


> [&#8230;]
> j'espere avoir ete clair !!!!



Pas du tout ! 

En gros, tu ne sais plus du tout où tu en es avec ton clavier...
Tu ne précises pas si tu as testé avec CAPS LOCK enclenché. Cela marche ou pas ?

Par ailleurs, Lion est fourni sans CD d'installation.
http://www.osxfacile.com/reinstallosx.html

Il est clair qu'un type comme moi qui n'a jamais utilisé Lion, ni réinstallé son système, n'est pas le meilleur soutien possible.  D'autres mieux informés seront peut-être attirés par tes cris de détresse...

Ceci dit :
alt + k = È
maj + alt + & suivi de maj + e = É
alt + ç = Ç
`suivi de maj + a = À


----------



## GLAUTTI (18 Mars 2012)

Vraiment merci pour tes reponses ....  j 'avance 
sauf que pour `suivi de maj + a = À      moi j obtiens A avec accent aigu  (je fais ces tests à partir de mon mbp leopard et j'espere que les claviers leopard et lion sont identiques  )
il faut absolument que je trouve A avec accent grave

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------

JAIMERAI BIEN changer de mot de passe ... encore faudrait il que je puisse rentrer dans ma session .... je suis cooincé si non il faut tout re installer mais ca me semble galere avec lion


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Mars 2012)

maj+alt+& puis maj+E => É


Donc pour le É (et toutes les majuscules qui prennent un accent aigu Ú Ó Í ) il faut >

Appuyer sur la touche Option (ou Alt) et la garder enfoncée
puis sur la touche Majuscule et la garder enfoncée
puis sur la touche esperluette &
lâcher la touche Option (ou Alt)
puis sur E (ou la lettre à accentuer)


sinon http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/e-majuscule-avec-accent-aigu-673392.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mars 2012)

Mince, j'ai retesté et je n'ai aucun problème pour obtenir un "À" avec la méthode préconisée... Il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'un accent grave sur le clavier devienne un accent aigu à l'écran.

Avec un "`" tout seul, tu vois bien apparaître un accent grave ?


----------



## akka (8 Janvier 2013)

Salut,

j'ai exactement le même problème... as-tu finalement trouvé une solution pour avoir le À ? 
par avance grand merci... mon nouvel iMAC est bloqué... 







GLAUTTI a dit:


> Vraiment merci pour tes reponses ....  j 'avance
> sauf que pour `suivi de maj + a = À      moi j obtiens A avec accent aigu  (je fais ces tests à partir de mon mbp leopard et j'espere que les claviers leopard et lion sont identiques  )
> il faut absolument que je trouve A avec accent grave
> 
> ...


----------



## guitou.net (9 Janvier 2013)

ou caps lock, si on parle franglish, et on obtient ça.

ÀÀÀÀ ÈÈÈÈ ÉÉÉÉ ÇÇÇÇ ÙÙÙÙ.

Bien sûr, à l'impression tout devient normal, mais à l'écran ça peut sembler un peu louche.

En tout cas, j'ai toujours procédé ainsi.

Bonne année, bonne santé à vous et tous ceux qui vous sont chers

Guitou


----------

